# Targeting flatheads in reservoirs



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

Anybody here do this? With any consistency? Sounds intimidating to me. 

Obviously old creek channels and downed timber is a place ive read. How about right above dams in the deep pool? Or rip rap along flood walls?

Does deer or paint creek produce good flat heads?


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank in advance.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

It can be. I have not got to go out much this year. So far for me and the guys I take out we have caught a 50, 47 and a few 20s. I would not recommend dams. Fish back of long running bays in 8 to 3 foot of water. Live bait is about a must now this far into season. Don't get discourage if you do not catch a fish. Even experience flathead men may go for multiple nights without a run. But the more you learn the more consistent you will become. I can give you no info on the lakes mentioned. I've personally have never fished them.


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, for big is that flathead in your avitar?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

53lbs. My biggest to date. Hope to change that this year!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Even experience flathead men may go for multiple nights without a run.


This is even more true for those seeking trophy flathead. It seems that mature fish feed less often and I know of no one that can predict when.

It seems that flathead fishermen who are "luckier" put more time in waiting on big fish.


----------

